# lens baby v.s. knock off fish eye



## nrois02 (Feb 24, 2009)

has anyone worked with the control freak which is this one

Lensbaby - The Control Freak

and has anyone ever gotten something like this...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Panoramic-Fisheye-Digital-Cameras/dp/B0017W70JE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1228364897&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Opteka .35x HD² Super Wide Angle Panoramic Macro Fisheye Lens for Nikon D700, D300, D200, D100, D90, D80, D70, D60, D50, D40, D40x, D2HS, D2XS, D3 Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo[/ame]

i know the lensbabies are really awesome but money is tight but i dont want to  throw my money away and get something if its going to break on me the first time ill take it out


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think you fully realize what these two things do.  One is a tilt shift lens, which puts parts of your image out of focus, and the other is a wide angle converter, which sits on top of a regular lens and makes it a wider angle.

It's like you're asking us whether it's better to buy a pickup truck or a hockey stick.  They're totally different things.


----------



## nrois02 (Feb 24, 2009)

hahaha yeah i know i like the lensbaby because its got a great way to play around with different views but i also want a fish eye lense but cant afford a good one. just looking for an opinion i guess. and also to see if anyone knows if the fish eye is any good.


----------



## nrois02 (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone know the quality of those fish eye lenses?


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd say neither unless you are really seeking one. Both have very limited uses.


----------



## nrois02 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah i know they have limited uses but thats ok. i would just like a new lense to play around with


----------

